# Weaving- Two woven tablecloths



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I wove these on a 60 in counterbalance loom, they are for two of my children for christmas. The warp is cotolin and the cranberry weft is linen, the blue one is orlec.the second one is actually Cranberry! My ipad again!!!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Wow! Those are beautiful! Someday I'd like to weave overshot like that! Lucky kids, I hope they appreciate them!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful....


----------



## LillyP (Dec 26, 2014)

Awesome gift, they are lovely


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Wonderful!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

they are fantastic!beautiful work..


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

The tablecloths are beautiful.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Gorgeous


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

So pretty,they are very lucky .


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Wow, wow, wow, wow, wow! Beautiful!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Your children will treasure these beauties!


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Beautiful keepsakes. How skilled you are.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you for your wonderful comments! I love weaving patterns and there are surpisingly tons of them for a four harness loom , have a happy christmas and a healthy new year!????????


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

They are gorgeous. Very nice weaving job!


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Lovely!


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Exquisite work! Very beautiful.


----------



## sngbrd (May 10, 2012)

Beautiful! Love the pattern!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Those are so beautiful!!! I wouldn't want to use them unless I covered them with clear plastic to protect them. Your children are lucky to have such a talented weaver mother. Aloha... Bev


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Beautiful tablecloths. You are very talented.


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow! They look good. Does not look like a simple weave.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

What a wonderful gift. Just beautiful.


----------

